# Azcc Vintage Ride #7/septmeber



## Jarod24 (Aug 17, 2016)

Meeting at Herberger park on Indian school and 56th st. Meet up Sunday September 11th  8 am and then head out about 830. We can cruise the neighborhoods again if everyone wants. Then head to OHSO brewery at the end. Hope to see you all there!

Also if anyone on here is on Facebook and isn't following the club page yet check It out!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/


@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 27, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> ...Meet up Sunday September 11th  8 am and then head out about 830....




:eek:


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 27, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> :eek:




Is this referring to the 8 am? You can roll out of bed at 8am and still make it down in time haha


----------



## the2finger (Aug 29, 2016)

You're tires are gonna melt off


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll have to check this out some day when I go to visit my family in AZ.


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 29, 2016)

We always have good time. The more the better. If anybody's tires melt off it will be Jarod.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 29, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> We always have good time. The more the better. If anybody's tires melt off it will be Jarod.




Haha I have some bad luck


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 5, 2016)

Should be decent out on Sunday morning! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 11, 2016)

Couple pics from the ride. Thanks for everyone who made it out! @Psycho Sammi brought his furry friend to the cruise today. We hit up OHSO brewery at the end. Good times!


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Super fun day.  Shhh...don't startle the goats.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2016)

I can't believe ya'll had fun without me!


----------

